# Any Advice on Ganga and Personality Disorders?



## pathfinder05 (May 11, 2012)

Hi guys,

Today I was told I have "Borderline Personality Disorder" - bit of a bummer considering for the past 19 years I was told I was bi-polar!

Anyway, has anyone out there suffered this or knows anyone who has and do they have any preferable strains for a good relaxing smoke.

Thanks guys.


----------



## IllGlass (May 14, 2012)

Don't listen to that bullshit. "personality disorder"= not the average way of processing information or emotions(humans are genetically all set up to think and feel the same? laughable) . Sounds like you're a normal person who just likes to smoke weed. Pick whatever strain you want because the strain will have NO effect on your so called "personality disorder".


----------



## Jogro (May 14, 2012)

IllGlass said:


> "personality disorder"= not the average way of processing information or emotions


That's true, but its not the full definition:



> *Personality disorders* are a class of personality types and enduring behaviors *associated with significant distress or disability*, which appear to deviate from social expectations particularly in relating to others


So the point isn't that the personality in question deviates from the average, the point is that the deviation is causing the person who has it a problem!

Now, you're absolutely right to be skeptical of psychiatric classification, but just because the classification is imperfect (or even highly flawed), that doesn't mean that there are no such thing as "personality disorders". 

What causes/constitutes them is debatable, but borderline personality disorder, anti-social personality disorder, histrionic personality disorder. . .these are real entities.


----------



## pathfinder05 (May 14, 2012)

Hey Jogro,

Nice write up there.

lllGlass, thanks for your bit as well.


----------



## IllGlass (May 14, 2012)

I apologize if my post came off like "social personality disorders are mumbo jumbo and fake". I don't feel this way in the least i truly do feel that people fall behind due to negative social interaction, brain chemistry, and specific environmental effects.

But to throw around general terms like "borderline personality disorder" sounds like rubbish to me(if that's what you were told by your psychiatrist). To play devils advocate for a bit, if a person lives for 19 years believing they are different 

mentally from everyone else but then is told that they weren't different at all the whole time do you think they may have been held back socially by that thought? I'd say after believing that for 19 years i'd have a bit of a "personality 

disorder" myself.


----------



## Jersey'sFinest (May 24, 2012)

Strainwise, to answer your question, Pathfinder, try *Jack Herer*. It's pretty damn close to Heaven.
Should ease what ails ya.


----------



## stonerhermit (Jun 26, 2012)

don't think having BPD is that much different to Bipolar (i'm the latter), which is why you were misdiagnosed originally (or maybe this time?) - either case, the main problem is the swings and i haven't come across a mood-stabilizer better then some good herb (and i've been through a few); its good for the ups as it calms you down and good for the downs as it makes you happy  i'm not an expert on the different strains but would just say stay away from generic crap you get off the streets - smoking something that induces paranoia and anxiety sort of defeats the stabilizing effect and can actually make it much worse :/


in any case, i would recommend seeing other psychiatrists for re-assessment, if for 19 years you were told you have bipolar, it is more than likely the new diagnosis is incorrect.... BPD just sounds like a cop-out anyway, an excuse to blame the patient for their illness; personality is largely effected by brain chemistry so making a distinction between the 2 just doesn't make much sense to me :/


----------



## pathfinder05 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey Hermit, nice comment/reply. Thanks for that.


----------



## stonerhermit (Jun 26, 2012)

no probs dude, hope it works out for you...


----------



## stonerhermit (Jun 28, 2012)

can def say right now that a bit of AK47 works really well for the depression phase of bipolar


----------



## RaraAvis (Nov 18, 2012)

You might want to try edibles. I was diagnosed with MDD when I was a teen. Recently, my hubby and I decided to see what medical (and fun) effects the canna butter had. Pathfinder, I have to tell u, I have never felt better. I am going to spend the rest of my life ,24/7, high on edibles. The imipramine can go in the garbage. Works on anxiety also.

If u are interested in any recipes, results, dosages that I have figured, let me know. If only the world knew 

GL! &#128540;


----------



## pathfinder05 (Nov 18, 2012)

RaraAvis said:


> You might want to try edibles. I was diagnosed with MDD when I was a teen. Recently, my hubby and I decided to see what medical (and fun) effects the canna butter had. Pathfinder, I have to tell u, I have never felt better. I am going to spend the rest of my life ,24/7, high on edibles. The imipramine can go in the garbage. Works on anxiety also.
> 
> If u are interested in any recipes, results, dosages that I have figured, let me know. If only the world knew
> 
> GL! &#63004;



Hi RA,

Thanks for all the info. I will, for sure, try having a munch.


----------



## ckrescho (Dec 27, 2012)

I was first Bi-polar, then diagnosed at a later time with borderline personality disorder. I somewhat agree with lllGlass and the idea of don't listen to the bullshit. It becomes a never ending job trying to figure out what the diagnoses mean and figuring out how to get better.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 3, 2013)

pathfinder05 said:


> Hi RA,
> 
> Thanks for all the info. I will, for sure, try having a munch.


Thanks op for posting, takes alot of nerve to throw that shit out there for folks to talk about. I was told by the federal goverment i had bi-polar manic depression, then once a civilian was told i had adult adhd and severe anxiety/ with bi-polar as a secondary porblem i guess.. there solution......respiridone 8mg daily and concerta 56 mg daily, not to mention the cacophony of different nasty ass medications they tried to convince me to take(i became i cheeking meds master) i had a relaive introduce me to an adible they had gotten from there dispensary in so cal. whoa i cant explain the clarity of thought and the renewed energy i had! Even woke up energized and ready for some pt lmao. I have tried in vain to find the right strain to help me 24/7 mainly because im unorganized atm, but that being said i cannot wait till real research is done and light shed on the positive aspects cannabis in ALL forms can do for folks in the right situations. I have learned more than i thought in just reading the couple pages so far thankyou for posting and thankyou everyone for the info and insight much appreciated!


----------

